# braided line



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a few new reels that I am needing to spool with braid and have been thinking about trying some of that Chinese braid have seen mixed reviews but honestly have some doubt that some of the people writing the reviews have even tried the braid. The braid I am looking at is on eBay and called spectra extreme and is less then half the price of other braids. Does anyone have any experience using it. Not wanting to hear about your brothers cousins sisters friends experience I am wanting real first hand experience. Thanks in advance for the help

Mods please move if not in the right section


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Also if anyone has had good experience with a certain brand of cheaper braid I would be interested in hearing about those too


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/chinese-braid-fishing-line-177801/

Here's more.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=18842185


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*braid*

I swapped over to Momi diamond blue non hollow core and love the stuff It doesn't split like power pro and it cost less than JB I have a charter boat so it get used a lot and 0 issues so take it for what that is worth I guess


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank yall


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*on ebay eposiden*

I have used both the 60 and 80 lb and it is sold by eposiden. had one line break after about two years of abuse. it had lost its color and was frayed and still catching fish with size. I stripped it back a little to get passed they frays and its back to use. I'll get it again.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

kiefersdad said:


> I have used both the 60 and 80 lb and it is sold by eposiden. had one line break after about two years of abuse. it had lost its color and was frayed and still catching fish with size. I stripped it back a little to get passed they frays and its back to use. I'll get it again.


 The braid this seller sells on ebay is good stuff. I have some grey on my Tanacom Bull reels and it works great. I also use the 8 strand he sells on my spinning reels. It's about 3 years old and working fine.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've caught a lot of fish on it. Never had any let downs.


----------



## Charlietuna (May 2, 2014)

Seguar threadlock...16 strand hollow braid...smooth and very abrasion resistance. I've used that and JB hollow core 100lb


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone used the brand fins? I have came across a few spools of it on ebay and it is said to be made in the usa. BTW with these comments I am getting a little more comfortable about buying it haha


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes!! I love that stuff. I used to only use power pro, but not anymore. I have bought 1000m of 20lb, 50lb, 60lb, and 100lb.

I trust this just as much as pp. The only thing pp has on it, is the slick pp, it cast better. 

But this stuff is great....just plan for a solid month for shipping.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I ordered some 65 and 120 from the eBay store suggested above so looks like I will be forming my own opinion on it thanks a lot guys


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

Fins windtamer is all I use on my reels. I love it, no wax, good knot strength and lasts a long time. Usually after 1 season i will reverse the line on my reels so I can get 2 seasons out of it. If you have amazon you can order it on there. I've only used the 15 and 20lb line but never had an issue with it. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've had the Doplphin 168 on two of my reels for three years now. 3000Penn spinner with 10# and 4KCabelas spinner with 30# line. The color does fade, but it casts a mile and is seems a lot stronger than it's rating.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

I use the spectra extreme and have ordered from eposiden as well. I've never had any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I ordered me a couple spools can't wait to try it out


----------

